# AQHU



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Lets see what the community wants.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

unless it's a problem on the backend of your site, it keeps a lot of crap from spilling over into other areas of discussion. having a place to blow off steam is a big plus, IMO.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

mdrs said:


> unless it's a problem on the backend of your site, it keeps a lot of crap from spilling over into other areas of discussion. having a place to blow off steam is a big plus, IMO.


It causes no problems for the site. The site displays threads by page.... The only problems are caused when people spam the thread which can bog down the site or crash it... but that has not happened for a while to my knowledge.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I don't use it so I voted to ditch it. But I don't feel strongly one way or another.
IMO it's just a huge text conversation... No real reason to keep it around really other than to keep other threads clear of that garbage.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Abstain


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Xenon said:


> unless it's a problem on the backend of your site, it keeps a lot of crap from spilling over into other areas of discussion. having a place to blow off steam is a big plus, IMO.


It causes no problems for the site. The site displays threads by page.... The only problems are caused when people spam the thread which can bog down the site or crash it... but that has not happened for a while to my knowledge.
[/quote]

that being the case, i wouldn't get rid of it. if you do, someone will create an equivalent. it's just a manifestation of what posters here seem to have a need for. is it possible to limit the number of posts the thread can accept in a given time to prevent crashes?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

dont close it, you could make it so it doesnt show as the most recently updated page in the lounge maybe when viewing the forums..... but aside from idiots bogging down the site, who should be banned if they cause the site to be bogged down, that thread is a little community in itself, it allows people to communicate in a non-topic related form so i can talk about whatever with whoever, and not risk "changing the topic"

i vote to keep it open, and ban whoever acts like an ass.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

as a former participant of AQHU im kind of leaning towards closure. my inbox is full of reported posts from AQHU


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

nismo driver said:


> as a former participant of AQHU im kind of leaning towards closure. * my inbox is full of reported posts from AQHU*


really? people report others in there?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't see what it hurts. In fact, it probably keeps the other Lounge threads from getting cluttered with off-topic chit-chat.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Ok, I feel like a dumbass, what the hell is the "AQHU"?


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

a quick heads up. it's a thread in the hall of fame.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Lets see what the community wants.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

For right now, I vote no, but if the double posting starts again, I would vote for suspension of the members involved and letting it remain open.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Coldfire said:


> Lets see what the community wants.




















[/quote]

my finger is bigger than your finger.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Xenon said:


> unless it's a problem on the backend of your site, it keeps a lot of crap from spilling over into other areas of discussion. having a place to blow off steam is a big plus, IMO.


It causes no problems for the site. The site displays threads by page.... The only problems are caused when people spam the thread which can bog down the site or crash it... but that has not happened for a while to my knowledge.
[/quote]

Why not put a limit on posts for those that "BOG" down the site.

There is Instant Messenger if you want to have a Conversation.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Xenon said:


> Lets see what the community wants.




















[/quote]

my finger is bigger than your finger.
[/quote]

Maybe a pic contest is inorder then.....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Are we still talking about fingers, or has it evolved to something else?

/is confused


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Lets see what the community wants.




















[/quote]

my finger is bigger than your finger.
[/quote]










Your Schwartz is bigger than mine.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Lets see what the community wants.




















[/quote]

my finger is bigger than your finger.
[/quote]










Your Schwartz is bigger than mine.









[/quote]

Should we make Frank into Yogurt? After all, he is wise.

* There were no cannibalistic intentions behind this post. If you don't get that, you need to leave work and go rent "Spaceballs" NOW!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

/voted no


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

jmax611 said:


> /voted no


wow, you are the man J
you got tops in a thread thats deciding the fate of AQHU, which is where i assume







originated.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Nick G said:


> /voted no


wow, you are the man J
you got tops in a thread thats deciding the fate of AQHU, which is where i assume







originated. 








[/quote]

Yeppers, it is. And if I hid your two posts, I'd have TOPs.

To theoretical TOPs, I ask for a hypothetical high-five.

NICE!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> Should we make Frank into Yogurt? After all, he is wise.
> 
> * There were no cannibalistic intentions behind this post. If you don't get that, you need to leave work and go rent "Spaceballs" NOW!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

I GOT A BOMB,,,! AND I WELL USE IT. IF HEADS UP GOES I AM GONNA PULL THE PIN.........! NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

how bout the heads up gang spam the hell out of this thread,,,,lol we well take over,,, just joking,,,,,


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

this thread is rapidly beginning to look like AQHU pages.

//


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

were a tribe..... what can i say

////*wink*


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

cueball said:


> were a tribe..... what can i say
> 
> ////*wink*


i think what we need to do here is NOT piss anyone off. 
just me though.... who knows


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

I say lock it because idiots become way too comfortable posting and all of a sudden feel like they have some kind of seniority over members with a lower post count, then carry that bullshit into normal threads.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Dont think it does any major harm so i say keep it open, as others have said there is a small group of people who post waaaaaay too much and its nice they have a place to play without annoying others.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Keep it up. It is not hurting anything. If you don't like it, stay out of it.....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I say lock it because idiots become way too comfortable posting and all of a sudden feel like they have some kind of seniority over members with a lower post count, then carry that bullshit into normal threads.


Understood Danny-

But,
The people that take that crap out of that thread will be delt with accordingly-I wont let no one put down new members or let them think a post count makes them better than other's.....

If you see people doing this though Danny-Please report it if they are in the information sections....

I love your input on issue's like this Danny-If you have any more input please post away-I would love to hear it man....


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I say close it down, when to many people around here of think they are God's because they have high post counts. I mean, a lot of these people are just spaming the hell out of that thread and raking up the post counts. And then they go around making new members look like ish.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

cueball said:


> were a tribe..... what can i say
> 
> ////*wink*


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Lets see what the community wants.




















[/quote]

my finger is bigger than your finger.
[/quote]










Your Schwartz is bigger than mine.









[/quote]

Should we make Frank into Yogurt? After all, he is wise.*

* There were no cannibalistic intentions behind this post. If you don't get that, you need to leave work and go rent "Spaceballs" NOW!
[/quote]

fixed it for ya


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Xenon said:


> were a tribe..... what can i say
> 
> ////*wink*











[/quote]







what you saying,,....? i think if this site stoped with the YOUTUBE style comments it would be a lot funner....Xenon


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> For right now, I vote no, but if the double posting starts again, I would vote for suspension of the members involved and letting it remain open.


i agree. i vote no simply because its a non-topic thread. it keeps the spam lower than it would be otherwise on other peoples pages.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

cueball said:


> were a tribe..... what can i say
> 
> ////*wink*











[/quote]







what you saying,,....? i think if this site stoped with the YOUTUBE style comments it would be a lot funner....Xenon
[/quote]
You said......."Funner"


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sadboy said:


> I say close it down, when to many people around here of think they are God's because they have high post counts. I mean, a lot of these people are just spaming the hell out of that thread and raking up the post counts. And then they go around making new members look like ish.


didnt you just ask what AQHU was on page one and now you have such a strong opinion about it? lol

well after reading through this thread and seeing it quickly transform into a mini-aqhu...i think the answer is obvious. unless you want most threads following an off topic fate i suggest you keep a place for those who just want to bullshit to kick off their boots.

ive made LOTS of great friends on pfury through aqhu. with all the political crap going on lately its nice to have a brainless and topicless place to visit. if you close aqhu, you most certinaly shouuld open a chat room


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

I say no for the same reason everyone else is. I dont post much in there anymore, but I believe the spam would just start elsewhere if that was closed down.

I do like the idea of suspending double posters that bog the site down *cough*ICEE*cough*


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> I say close it down, when to many people around here of think they are God's because they have high post counts. I mean, a lot of these people are just spaming the hell out of that thread and raking up the post counts. And then they go around making new members look like ish.


didnt you just ask what AQHU was on page one and now you have such a strong opinion about it? lol

well after reading through this thread and seeing it quickly transform into a mini-aqhu...i think the answer is obvious. unless you want most threads following an off topic fate i suggest you keep a place for those who just want to bullshit to kick off their boots.

ive made LOTS of great friends on pfury through aqhu. with all the political crap going on lately its nice to have a brainless and topicless place to visit. if you close aqhu, you most certinaly shouuld open a chat room
[/quote]

I don't think any threads will become a mini-aqhu, because I think the mods are getting tougher on people who use this place as a temporary asylum for their ADHD.

The thread in question breeds a type of poster that is just plain annoying and destructive. We've seen a trend emerge on the site - people who think it's cool to post a few words, usually with very little relevance to the topic, then wait three posts, then they think it's okay to post their opinion again. People go through ruts when they spend a lot of time on PFury, we've seen just about every long time member go through sprees...but these threads that allow spam stop members from going through the natural process of PFury where you are put in your place for posting pointlessly.

I think these threads do the opposite of their purpose.

Either way, we'll all survive :laugh:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

aqhu breeds posters? thats creepy...


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Close it. There is an entire lounge where you can start any topic you want and talk about anything. AQHU has become the proverbial street corner for p-fury post whores.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

let it be. i mean its in the freaking Hall of shame. the fact that it still breeds is a miracle. and i would really hate to se all the chitchat spill into other threads.

let the legacy of Ace and RIP live on.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

So does this poll have an end date or are the "highers" just waiting for NO votes to outnumber YES votes so they can close it?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The poll closes when Xenon says it closes, I'm guessing.

I voted to close it. I haven't seen a whole lotta good come of it. I agree with Danny that it turns certain members into certain types of contributors, who really don't post anything in many threads. The same tactics are used across the site. And they contribute less and less and less and post more and more and more.

I'm not strongly on the side for closing it, though. I just think post counts should be removed for Lounge posts in general. But that's just me.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, considiring I was the first member to post in the thread.... I believe my opinion matters- Close it, I cant believe it is still open?? Maybe now, the pariticpants can resort back to realitosis and live somewhat of a bit more productive life.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> So does this poll have an end date or are the "highers" just waiting for NO votes to outnumber YES votes so they can close it?


(They would have done that already, then







)


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Seriously, as long as it doesn't eat up so much bandwidth that it causes a general problem, what harm is it doing?

It gives a release for people that suffer from SPS (Spastic Post Syndrome) so it doesn't excessivly spill over into the Lounge and other areas. In any forum setup, there are going to be some people that suffer from this disease, so by setting up a "quarantine tank" forum, it gives then a place to Tourette-type to their hearts content without becoming nuisances in other areas. It's not like they can exercise self-restraint and just not post when they have nothing to say, right?

How many people have NEVER posted on AQHU? I know I haven't, so I abstained on the vote but wanted to post a non-biased opinion.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Good way to look at it Barbie--- You have persuaded me to change my mind on this very important matter of interest.... keep it for the kids to play in-


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Mettle said:


> The poll closes when Xenon says it closes, I'm guessing.
> 
> I voted to close it.* I haven't seen a whole lotta good come of it. *I agree with Danny that it turns certain members into certain types of contributors, who really don't post anything in many threads. The same tactics are used across the site. And they contribute less and less and less and post more and more and more.
> 
> I'm not strongly on the side for closing it, though. I just think post counts should be removed for Lounge posts in general. But that's just me.


that is where my confussion lays. what "good" is suppose to come from a thread at all??? aqhu is simply a place one can casually and openly talk to other members without fear of derailing ones topic. sure its also a place that has become a "post whore" lounge, but to that i ask, why would one care unless they have some form of jealousy? if one choses to post for the sake of posting, let them waste their life. but for those of us who use aqhu to shoot the sh*t, mingle with buddies and use it when sick in bed as a form of conversation and entertainment i say keep it open.

its a bit silly that an online discussion forum has such a stick up its tight ass about its largest and most visited discussion thread.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

all thats gonna happen if you close down AQHU is more spam in the lounge and elsewhere...i think pfury is fine the way it is..dashes nowadays are few and far between so its not really bothering anyone.



Mettle said:


> The poll closes when Xenon says it closes, I'm guessing.
> 
> I voted to close it. I haven't seen a whole lotta good come of it. I agree with Danny that it turns certain members into certain types of contributors, who really don't post anything in many threads. The same tactics are used across the site. And they contribute less and less and less and post more and more and more.
> 
> I'm not strongly on the side for closing it, though. I just think post counts should be removed for Lounge posts in general. But that's just me.


THen you would only have like 20 posts then.

I dont see why it bothers people to have a virtual page of spam on the internet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

^ try 3000...Mettle has more history in the fish and herp forums than most, including you.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> ^ try 3000...Mettle has more history in the fish and herp forums than most, including you.


what are you dating him?? relax man he was obviously being sarcastic. god damn danny, ive met some assholes in life before but you man...you're screaming for a metal


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

> I dont see why it bothers people to have a virtual page of spam on the internet.


Occam's Razor.



Ocellatus2000 said:


> ^ try 3000...Mettle has more history in the fish and herp forums than most, including you.


what are you dating him?? relax man he was obviously being sarcastic. god damn danny, ive met some assholes in life before but you man...you're screaming for a metal
[/quote]

:laugh: Just because I pick apart your posts and show you how ridiculous they are doesn't make me an asshole.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> ^ try 3000...Mettle has more history in the fish and herp forums than most, including you.


*what are you dating him??* relax man he was obviously being sarcastic. god damn danny, ive met some assholes in life before but you man...you're screaming for a metal
[/quote]

yes
[/quote]
here i fixed it for ya since you have a pride issue.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks like I touched a nerve :laugh: I think you are reading too much into this. You said it was like I am following you put you post in every single thread and every post is either off or just plain pointless, I'm just keeping you honest.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Looks like I touched a nerve :laugh: I think you are reading too much into this. You said it was like I am following you put you post in every single thread and every post is either off or just plain pointless, I'm just keeping you honest.


well thats just plain wrong, and would be more valid if you at least stated it was your opinion. like i stated my opinion by keeping you honest in naming you an asshole. and like your opinion im certain im not alone in that matter.

back to the topic. you see though, THIS conversation we're having is all the proof one needs in the defense to keep aqhu open. otherwise this will be the fate of many a thread

and danny, for the record, take what i say with a grain of salt man. you know im just bustin your balls for the sake of doing so. i actually have no beef believe it or not


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

keep it open. it's a trophy of this forum and the commitment of its members. not many forums have threads of that capacity.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> keep it open. it's a trophy of this forum and the commitment of its members. not many forums have threads of that capacity.


honestlyyy

well said bro


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> The poll closes when Xenon says it closes, I'm guessing.
> 
> I voted to close it.* I haven't seen a whole lotta good come of it. *I agree with Danny that it turns certain members into certain types of contributors, who really don't post anything in many threads. The same tactics are used across the site. And they contribute less and less and less and post more and more and more.
> 
> I'm not strongly on the side for closing it, though. I just think post counts should be removed for Lounge posts in general. But that's just me.


that is where my confussion lays. what "good" is suppose to come from a thread at all??? aqhu is simply a place one can casually and openly talk to other members without fear of derailing ones topic. sure its also a place that has become a "post whore" lounge, but to that i ask, why would one care unless they have some form of jealousy? if one choses to post for the sake of posting, let them waste their life. but for those of us who use aqhu to shoot the sh*t, mingle with buddies and use it when sick in bed as a form of conversation and entertainment i say keep it open.

its a bit silly that an online discussion forum has such a stick up its tight ass about its largest and most visited discussion thread.








[/quote]

well said.

i dont post there anymore but i had some fun time there earlier goofing around. 
alot of the people bitching about it here doesnt use it so i dont see how their opinion even matter at this point.

and danny is just being a prude cause he and ace had some father, son issues back in the days.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't even know what AQHU is.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

so let me get this straight, if i say "that was funny" or agree with anothers post...... thats annoying to people?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i miss ace.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

> and danny is just being a prude cause he and ace had some father, son issues back in the days.










fair enough.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

my hands are tied in bondage this is a crazy bitch.............. cant ruin your site tonight,,,sorry,,,(saterday the only night i don't have time to raise hell)

midget porn on the weekdays,,,,,give me a hell ya on saterday nights...'''


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

cueball said:


> my hands are tied in bondage this is a crazy bitch.............. cant ruin your site tonight,,,sorry,,,(saterday the only night i don't have time to raise hell)
> 
> midget porn on the weekdays,,,,,give me a hell ya on saterday nights...'''


And this is pertinent to this thread HOW?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

o this is not quick heads up shat


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

And cueball actually proves a point. Keep AQHU open for posts like his.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

What the hell is AQHU?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=129881

notice how many pages.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i could honestly go either way. if aqhu was closed tomorrow i would make random chat threads on a daily basis to prove a point


You guys need another hobby or something.









Please don't guys. That would just be brutal.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I dont post there anymore, but I say leave it open. What caused the start of this thread? Has AQHU become an issue again, with members outside AQHU getting harrassed and whatnot?

BTW, all you who think its a place to boost post count need to realize that people in that thread dont choose to have their posts counted. They simply are counted, no matter what. The people that post there cant change that fact. And the people who post there would likely post there even if posts were not counted. The fact that posts get counted...dont make that a reason to close the thread down. If you see some idiot retard whos been around for 2 months and has 24370923974 posts acting like hes the man, ban him/her. You can even make Danny the honorary mod/watchdog for such behavior.

In all seriousness though, some of my best times on this site were had in that very thread. Close it if you must...but why must you?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> What the hell is AQHU?


A Quick Heads Up. You've posted in there before. Once, but you have been in there.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i always call it heads up......the whole um leaving the house is to much,,,lol


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

so is it staying up or going down?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I think it is an excellent area where it can replace chatting however just to use it to increase post count is where I cant figure out why that is even important. I believe if you removed post count from AQHU it would become more of a legit topic to just BS. Thats my 2 cents. I know what pissed off alot of people lately is the BS spilled into other forums.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I dont know why post count is such a big issue though. Its just a number under your name and means nothing.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Trigga said:


> I dont know why post count is such a big issue though. Its just a number under your name and means nothing.


It shouldn't be, but newer people look for a way of quantifying knowledge, and post count is unfortunately something that they fixate upon. That means that they might think that some members are much more qualified to answer questions that others could answer better.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> I dont know why post count is such a big issue though. Its just a number under your name and means nothing.


It shouldn't be, but newer people look for a way of quantifying knowledge, and post count is unfortunately something that they fixate upon. That means that they might think that some members are much more qualified to answer questions that others could answer better.
[/quote]

Yeah but most members with high post count that have spammed their way to the top (no offense ICEE) dont really post in the other sections. Oct02 knows quite a bit about oscars and other cichlids and the other AQHU'ers are all hobbyist that help out in the actual piranha forums. I dont think there is a single person (other than ICEE) that doesn't know what they are talking about or at least try to help out.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Being that this is a hobby forum(Piranha Information Site & Discussion Forum), I dont think posts should be counted in the lounge, suggestion box, announcements, store, etc. Only in the actual hobby forums. There are constantly active members in the lounge that dont participate at all in the hobby forums except to say "Nice pic", "good looking fish", "Add salt and and raise the temp", blah blah blah, if they even manage to do that. I'm sure if post count was taken away from the lounge, you'd see a lot of these people scamper back off into their AOL chatrooms. I'm all for bullshitting, but these damn people with 2000 posts with nothing but smiley faces or one word responses, it's obvious what they're doing.

AQHU isn't a problem or at all useless, it's some of the people that are both.

But lets not hurry to fix the problem.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Being that this is a hobby forum(Piranha Information Site & Discussion Forum), I dont think posts should be counted in the lounge, suggestion box, announcements, store, etc. Only in the actual hobby forums. There are constantly active members in the lounge that dont particicpate at all in the hobby forums except to say "Nice pic", "good looking fish", "Add salt and and raise the temp", blah blah blah, if they even manage to do that. I'm sure if post count was taken away from the lounge, you'd see a lot of these people scamper back off into their AOL chatrooms. I'm all for bullshitting, but these damn people with 2000 posts with nothing but smiley faces or one word responses, it's obvious what they're doing.


Hey man-
I post info too.....


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Hey man-
> I post info too.....


I wasn't off topic. A lot of the discussion is about *some* of the members that post in AQHU. I was just ranting about them. And I know you post info, AK. We all know you do.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah look at AK and Coldfire..two guys that post on AQHU that help out immensely on the forums. AQHU is just a thread that we can talk about anything we want without getting off topic because its a thread without a topic.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Trigga said:


> Yeah look at AK and Coldfire..two guys that post on AQHU that help out immensely on the forums. AQHU is just a thread that we can talk about anything we want without getting off topic because its a thread without a topic.


Totally agree with you on this. If only that was really the case all the time.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Yeah look at AK and Coldfire..two guys that post on AQHU that help out immensely on the forums. AQHU is just a thread that we can talk about anything we want without getting off topic because its a thread without a topic.


Totally agree with you on this. If only that was really the case all the time.
[/quote]

True that sweetpea


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Why do we need a thread like that though? Hahaha, there is just no reason. And I don't think it serves the practical purpose of containing the bullshit - people still wander into the other forums and post the same nonsense.

We should just suspend members that post useless posts once AQHU is gone.

Oh well! back to work.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Trigga said:


> I dont know why post count is such a big issue though. Its just a number under your name and means nothing.


which is why you got so excited when reaching 9500...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

People that spew bullshit into the discussion forums will be getting punished accordingly......
It's time to clean this place back up.....

If people can contain their garbage in AQHU-I see no problem with the thread staying as it is...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> I dont know why post count is such a big issue though. Its just a number under your name and means nothing.


which is why you got so excited when reaching 9500...
[/quote]
yeah its still fun to reach a post milestone but at the end of the day it doesnt mean jack sh*t


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

at the end of the day, its usually you and me killing each other in COD4.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> I dont know why post count is such a big issue though. Its just a number under your name and means nothing.


It shouldn't be, but newer people look for a way of quantifying knowledge, and post count is unfortunately something that they fixate upon. That means that they might think that some members are much more qualified to answer questions that others could answer better.
[/quote]

I know some people jack up post counts for the "kewl skulls" aspect, so if you dump the skulls that might be an incentive to stop post whoring or give fancy skulls for actual accomplishments instead of for just posting whoring.

Why is there even a visible post count kept? I mean on any forum, not just in the lounge? If newcomers are looking for a knowledgeable person to listen to, wouldn't time on the forum be a better quantifier and less confusing than a jacked up post count?

It's more reasonable, (though sadly not always true), to expect that someone who has been around for a long time to have more knowledge, even if gained osmotically by just reading the forums than to go by someone with 6 months on the forum and 5,000 posts who've never had the time to actually read any other forums because thay are too busy post whoring to get a self-aggrandizingly high post count and bling-bling skulls.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

why does it matter to you so much? The skulls are cool and if people want them let them whore themselves out in AQHU to get it. It doesnt cost anyone anything and its not like they can sell the skulls on ebay and get money out of it or something. AQHU barely does those old fashion dashes where we would cruise a 100 pages in like half an hour so i dont see the issue.



gvrayman said:


> at the end of the day, its usually you and me killing each other in COD4.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Trigga said:


> at the end of the day, its usually you and me killing each other in COD4.











[/quote]

Actually, I'm sure you can sell your user id and password, but eBay may remove the listing.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> Why is there even a visible post count kept? I mean on any forum, not just in the lounge? *If newcomers are looking for a knowledgeable person to listen to, wouldn't time on the forum be a better quantifier and less confusing than a jacked up post count?*
> 
> It's more reasonable, (though sadly not always true), to expect that someone who has been around for a long time to have more knowledge, even if gained osmotically by just reading the forums than to go by someone with 6 months on the forum and 5,000 posts who've never had the time to actually read any other forums because thay are too busy post whoring to get a self-aggrandizingly high post count and bling-bling skulls.


The first thing that came to mind when you said that was cueball. Not even time on the forums is a good indicator of knowledge. You could have someone like pcrose who has been here a ridiculosly long time and lives in the lounge, or someone who has been in the hobby for years and has just found the site.

Every forum that I'm on has post counts, so I cant imagine them going away.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Bawb2u said:


> I dont know why post count is such a big issue though. Its just a number under your name and means nothing.


It shouldn't be, but newer people look for a way of quantifying knowledge, and post count is unfortunately something that they fixate upon. That means that they might think that some members are much more qualified to answer questions that others could answer better.
[/quote]

I know some people jack up post counts for the "kewl skulls" aspect, so if you dump the skulls that might be an incentive to stop post whoring or give fancy skulls for actual accomplishments instead of for just posting whoring.

Why is there even a visible post count kept? I mean on any forum, not just in the lounge? If newcomers are looking for a knowledgeable person to listen to, wouldn't time on the forum be a better quantifier and less confusing than a jacked up post count?

It's more reasonable, (*though sadly not always true*), to expect that someone who has been around for a long time to have more knowledge, even if gained osmotically by just reading the forums than to go by someone with 6 months on the forum and 5,000 posts who've never had the time to actually read any other forums because thay are too busy post whoring to get a self-aggrandizingly high post count and bling-bling skulls.
[/quote]

*cough*n3p*cough*, good point.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Nick G said:


> Why do we need a thread like that though? Hahaha, there is just no reason. And I don't think it serves the practical purpose of containing the bullshit - people still wander into the other forums and post the same nonsense.
> 
> We should just suspend members that post useless posts once AQHU is gone.
> 
> Oh well! back to work.


go hug a tree


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

maybe i dont get it, but i dont see aqhu as a place to boost post count (i can only speak for myself) 
dont get me wrong, i post a lot in aqhu, and back when i first was on it there were tons of dashes, which i guess did give more posts, but i never did it to inflate my post count, i did it because it was fun. i would have done the same thing if post counts werent even existent. I have had some pretty good convos in aqhu with people about some of the weirdest things. We have shared advice, talked sports, fish, girls, current issues were discussed, all for pages on end, its not all nonsense, dont let a few guys ruin it for everyone, which is what i smell is happening.

and on the issue of post count, i dont see it really making a difference for two reasons: First is that here in the lounge, we all sorta know what everyone is about... to a certain extent. Post count and date signed up dont really matter other than they are a proof of how much u have been around. if there was no post counts, i still would know about everyone just simply because they post and slowly (or quickly in some cases) you can form an idea of what someone is all about....

The other thing is that, i can see thread count being relevant to someone who is new to the forum in the fish sections and is looking for advice. But there is so many people reading those forums, who actually know what they are talking about that bad advice is often corrected.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Trigga said:


> *why does it matter to you so much? *The skulls are cool and if people want them let them whore themselves out in AQHU to get it. It doesnt cost anyone anything and its not like they can sell the skulls on ebay and get money out of it or something. AQHU barely does those old fashion dashes where we would cruise a 100 pages in like half an hour so i dont see the issue.


You've got me all wrong, it doesn't mean a thing to me personally. I don't track post counts, I don't care what kind of skulls I have or any of that stuff. In fact, if you look back I gave an argument in favor of keeping AQHU open. It's just that I've seen many people asking how to get those skulls and then start pw-ing to get them. If I ask for advise on any of the forums, I tend to look at how the person expresses themselves and I've been here long enough to recognize the people that know what they are talking about.

Maybe we need another category for members that are particularly knowledgable and helpful, something like a  Forum Mentor  who is assigned to a particular forum that they have a better background in than the average hobbiest.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Nick G said:


> dont close it, you could make it so it doesnt show as the most recently updated page in the lounge maybe when viewing the forums..... but aside from idiots bogging down the site, who should be banned if they cause the site to be bogged down, that thread is a little community in itself, it allows people to communicate in a non-topic related form so i can talk about whatever with whoever, and not risk "changing the topic"
> 
> i vote to keep it open, and ban whoever acts like an ass.


/agrees


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

should we close AQHU?

no a chance


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Second question - Should we disable post counting for that thread?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

On most forums the whole lounge does not count post counts.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Xenon said:


> Second question - Should we disable post counting for that thread?


i dont see why you should have to i could care less but its really not a big deal if you got cool skulls or not. A post is a post and should be counted everywhere except the member classifieds where it means nothing..if your posting you are contributing to the overall posts of the site so i think it should be counted.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Xenon said:


> Second question - Should we disable post counting for that thread?


sure, why not? i presume noone in there is just trying to boost their post count, maybe im wrong, but there is only one way to find out.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah xenon..its up to you really

but in all fairness if your going to take post count off AQHU it would only be fair to take posts out of the lounge as a whole if you want to only count the posts made in the actual piranha discussion


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I say no post count in the whole lounge if you take it out of AQHU. That way no-one will spam up the lounge for posts. If people start spamming in the actual piranha discussion then







I don't see the whole obsession with post counts anyways. I dont think post counts should be counted in the whole lounge personally. This is a fish forum so only count the post that pertain to fish IMO.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i voted yes, but im also 3rd on posts in the thread.



Xenon said:


> Second question - Should we disable post counting for that thread?


i say yes to this too, hell id even like my posts from the thread deleted from my post count.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

Nick G said:


> dont close it, you could make it so it doesnt show as the most recently updated page in the lounge maybe when viewing the forums..... but aside from idiots bogging down the site, who should be banned if they cause the site to be bogged down, that thread is a little community in itself, it allows people to communicate in a non-topic related form so i can talk about whatever with whoever, and not risk "changing the topic"
> 
> i vote to keep it open, and ban whoever acts like an ass.


no DPing


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm absolutely astonished that there's this much attention on a thread that's asking if another thread should get closed!

Only on P-Fury.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

we could be directing all of this energy into saving the rain forest you know........or some other messed up part of society


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

looks like AQHU is here to stay for a while.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Xenon said:


> looks like AQHU is here to stay for a while.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Xenon said:


> looks like AQHU is here to stay for a while.


thanks everyone!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Xenon said:


> Second question - Should we disable post counting for that thread?


/free post

if you really want to disable post counts in AQHU then posting in the lounge all together should be disabled. the reason is i assume you want post count to MEAN something again. perhaps so a newbie can judge whose been around and active and who hasnt?

but again, i cant say i care too much either way. after all, we're discussing post counts on an online fish forum. as much as i love it here and frequent the site...we're talking about post counts on a fish forum. do what you will


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

I say only turn off post counts in that thread because I get the feeling the thread would eventually die then and those guys would all die with it :laugh:


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

its not about post count its about a quick convo's with long distance random bored people most time if you don't read 3 pages back you wont have a clue whats going on.. and if you dont want to read 3 pages back you should not be on the topic, leave it to the ones that enjoy it,,,


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hasn't this thread died yet??


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

NEVER its only growing stronger with all this un needed media


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Did you know that bees and dogs smell fear?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I say only turn off post counts in that thread because I get the feeling the thread would eventually die then and *those guys would all die with it*:laugh:


noone likes a deuche danny :laugh:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I officially change my vote and retract all my previous statements. Lock the damn thread. It's beyond pointless. Lets save some bandwidth and keep real threads the thing around here.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> I officially change my vote and retract all my previous statements. Lock the damn thread. It's beyond pointless. Lets save some bandwidth and keep real threads the thing around here.


luckily, its not your call.


----------

